# Melco emc 6 mtl help



## Ragman73 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all
I'm an italian owner of an old Melco emc 6 mtl. When I buyed it there was an external part to load the boot system and the designs to the machine by a particular floppy drive 720 format. Now this part doesn't work. I tryed to put a floppy drive directly to the machine but the embroidery doesn't read it (melco service sent me the program to make a boot disk). Any idea on how to connect the floppy drive working? An option could be a network card with the eds software but is very difficult to find.
Thanks a lot

Thanks to an american friend I find searching the solution I could set my floppy drive working with the embroidery. Now I can test that the boot disk sent me from melco doesn't work. Have someone a copy of it?


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

i have the file you need to create the boot disk. email me at [email protected] and i can attach the file in a return email to you.


----------



## Ragman73 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok thanks Big
I will send you a mail as soon as possible.


----------



## Bigmacatac (Oct 18, 2011)

email sent.

let me know if it works or not.


----------



## Ragman73 (Dec 6, 2012)

File received.
I will try it as soon but it seems like the one I had. I will report if it will work fine.
Thanks a lot for the moment!!!


----------

